# Zing's Gear



## Zing (Jan 5, 2009)

*PROCESSING:*
_Integra DTC-9.8_

*AMPLIFICATION:*
_Parasound Halo A-23 (x3)_

*SOUND:*
_Front - NHT M6 (x3)
Rear - Polk RTi-6 (x2)
Sub - SVS PB12-NSD/2_

*SIGHT:*
_Epson Home Cinema 720
Carada 64" Precision_

*SOURCES:*
_Panasonic BD30K
Oppo 983
Sony PS3_


----------

